# pics and video from furnace creek 508 2012



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All

Just wanted to share my photo blog and video fom this year's FC 508:

Furnace Creek 508 2012 | Ride Chronicles

I was part of a 4x tandem realy team-it was a lot of FUN!

Nancy


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

congrats! that a big effort! :thumbsup:

I had friends riding with Woody Woodpecker and Blue Footed Booby (2 women, fixed)


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> congrats! that a big effort! :thumbsup:
> 
> I had friends riding with Woody Woodpecker and Blue Footed Booby (2 women, fixed)


Yes, indeed-The fixie teams were awesome!


----------

